# Shooting tanks with off camera flash?



## Tom (7 Jun 2009)

Does anyone here do it?

I've been trying recently, just with a bare 430ex, but can never balance everything properly

Tom


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Jun 2009)

I use my external just for macros of shrimp and plants and some fish, I always position it above the tank on wireless and also have the built in flash on to eliminate any shadows.

What you have to watch out for is the white balance, it can cause havoc to the colours!!


----------



## George Farmer (7 Jun 2009)

I tried off-camera with my 430 too but get better results using tank lighting, personally.

There's Aquasaur about on several forums that uses 430 and built-in flash to great effect.  His macros are awesome.

Studio lighting is the future, but at a price, of course.  Some entry level kits cost around Â£200 which ironically isn't much more than the 430 these days.


----------



## Tom (7 Jun 2009)

I am looking to get some studio lighting. There are a couple of cheap kits with 3 or so heads around I've noticed. I think that would definitely be the way forward. I've come to the conclusion tanks are near impossible with just one flash!


----------



## Dave Spencer (7 Jun 2009)

Lencarta studio lighting used to be really cheap on eBay, but since they got some really good reviews they have bumped up the prices. Their gear is wireless though.

Dave.


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Jun 2009)

i've got my bowens lights now, i bought the gemini kit, so it's time for me to learn a few skills, these things are AWESOME


----------



## George Farmer (7 Jun 2009)

Bowens eh?  Very nice.


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Jun 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Bowens eh? Very nice.



it is that George. pricey for entry level @ Â£500,  but i can add anything from the bowens range with this kit (batteries for out door shoots etc etc) i also bought a soft box, damn those things are pricey.

you get the 2 lights,stands, umbrellas, leads, and a lovetchly bag to carry it all in..... you'll have to borrow it one day.


----------



## aaronnorth (7 Jun 2009)

because i cant afford studio lighting, do you think something like this 75w/ 375w equivalent will work?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1x-Daylight-Bulb- ... 2|294%3A50



i have just tried it with a 11w/ 60w equivalent and failed miserably   

sorry for the hi-jack, Tom.

Thanks.


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Jun 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> sorry for the hi-jack, Tom.



me too.

375w should be enough i'd say, but i'm not 100%sure. sworral is in more of a position to comment. lighting is still new to me, so I'm in the dark (excuse the pun)

this image is just to show the light with softbox, of course thats NOT where I'll put to shoot images. theres a ton of experimentation to be had.


----------



## aaronnorth (7 Jun 2009)

Thanks, Mark.
Hopefully Stu will see this post  if not i'll PM him. Might just get a couple of 200w standard bulbs.

thanks.


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Jun 2009)

mate, if you can remember as far back as this time last year...these images were with cheap tunsten bulbs. 500w babies. there interfit lights if you want to google them

you really need to watch the WB as there warm in tone.





they still gave a good effect though.





really really sorry to hijak this thread


----------



## aaronnorth (7 Jun 2009)

Thanks, Mark


----------



## aaronnorth (8 Jun 2009)

Those Interfit lights are more in my price range, however, for now i have just bought 3 x 100w bulbs to hang above the tank which will hopefully help.
If not, it isnt much of a loss at Â£4.50 for everything  I can use it in other photography anyway.


----------

